# Guest speaker to the April 13th meeing of the HRFA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The April 13th general meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be Mister Hudson River himself, John Vargo. John is Owner, Publisher and Editor of "Boating on the Hudson" a monthly magazine that is the where, when, why and how information source about what's happening on the river. John has also authored a book tilted "Hudson River Stripers The Guide". Which is a complete guide on fishing for Striped Bass in the Hudson from the New York Harbor to the dam in Troy, NY. He is a life long fisherman and has lived his whole life along the banks of Haverstraw Bay, which is the primary winter grounds for Striped Bass. Also, it is just in time for the to get ready for the Second Annual Striped Bass Derby in Tarrytown, NY on April 17th and 18th So come find out some of his secrets for fishing in the Hudson and see Therefore, please join the Hudson River Fishermen's Association on Tuesday, April 13th, at 7:30 p.m. at the Elk's Club Lodge at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. in Ridgefield Park, NJ. DON'T MISS THIS PRESENTATION.

Meetings are open to the public. However, a $2.00 donation is requested for non members. To find directions, a one time free pass and more info about the HRFA, go to www.HRFANJ.org The HRFA is accepting new members at this time.

Just a reminder, at April 13th meeting of the HRFA, a free copy of the April issue NJ Angler Magazine will go to the first fifty people that attend. Also, a coupon for $10 off a $40 purchase from West Marine will also be available to attendees of this meeting. Come and see what the HRFA is all about. Fishing reports, tournaments and much more. Everyone is welcome to come.

Remember, the 2nd Annual Striper Derby is to be held on Saturday April 17th and 18th. Get your applications and all information from this meeting.

Again, the HRFA monthly meeting will on April 13th at the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge, corner of Spruce and Cedar Streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more info, directions and a free pass go to www.hrfanj.org


----------

